#  Schulmedizin >   Hämocromatose und eine Menge Nebenbefunde was tun? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo hier im Forum, 
ich habe vor ca. zwei Jahren die Diagnose Hämochromatose bekommen.  Eine Zufallsdiagnose bei einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung. Vorher fragten die Ärzte immer nur ob ich auf dem Weg zum Alkoholiker wäre. Obwohl ich ein /zweimal im Jahr ein , zwei Glas trinke  
Dies im Zusammenhang bei den Ultraschalluntersuchungen des Bauchraumes also inclusive Leber. 
Nachdem man die Eisenwerte etwas gesekt hatte sie lagen in etwa so im Durchschnitt bei 1000 µg/l Ferritin.  Nun hab eich die Normal werte gelesen  30 bis 300 µg/l und mein ehemaliger Hausarzt meinte man sollte so ca. 200 µg/l.
Nach Umzug meinte der neue Hausarzt 500 µg/l Ferritin kein Problem. 
Nun geht es gesundheitlich so ein wenig bergab. Gelenkprobleme (sekundäre Arthrose durch die Hämochromatose.) - ich bin ständig müde- und mir ist mitunter bei 20 °C zu kalt. 
In wie weit die Hämochromatose die Bauchspeicheldrüse schädigt kann ich nur ahnen! 
Ich habe nun einen Hautausschlag bekommen und die Ärztin tippt auf Zusammenhänge mit Diabetes, obwohl mein Zuckerwert im Rahmen liegt. 
Wie sind Werte von 500 µg/l Ferritin einzuschätzen liegen die wirklich noch im Rahmen oder sollte man die senken um evtl. einen Eisenabbau ( Organe usw.) zu fördern? Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit Hämochromatose zu behandeln?
(Ich gehe ein /zweimal im Jahr zum Blutspenden aber das ist schwierig (angeblich zu dünne Blutgefässe) 
Danke schon einmal für Eure Antworten
viele Grüße Karla

----------

